# NF Giveaway's Thread V6



## Juli (May 20, 2012)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V6*

Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> taking + repped but please resize to 170 X 170







Melodie said:


> Sant? claimed it.​



He claimed a different one.


----------



## Araragi (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

> Rep if taking



@JOO hey could you make them 100 kb?
Taking 

Thanks

I'll rep when I can
and cred


----------



## Chuck (May 20, 2012)

thank you, already repped


----------



## Zenith (May 20, 2012)

Taking ....


----------



## Dei (May 20, 2012)

_Rep it taking~_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 20, 2012)

Dei said:


> [
> 
> _Rep it taking~_​



Yum. Taking.


----------



## Ghost (May 20, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep it taking~_​



dotted border?


----------



## Dei (May 20, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> dotted border?


----------



## Ghost (May 20, 2012)

24'd i'll rep asap.


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delicious (May 20, 2012)

*Just rep*


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Momoko (May 20, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​~Rep if taking.



Taking! :33

I have to spread rep before repping you though..


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 20, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking thanks.


----------



## MystKaos (May 20, 2012)

Taking, thanks;


Repped.


----------



## Dei (May 20, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking, must spread.


----------



## ? (May 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking                  .


----------



## Sunako (May 21, 2012)

TAKING TAKING


----------



## Delicious (May 21, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## andrea (May 21, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking, could you resize to 150x200 please? :33


----------



## Norc (May 21, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2012)

This is really beautiful. Taking~


----------



## andrea (May 21, 2012)

Norc said:


> Here you go.



Many thanks


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 21, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking this!


----------



## santanico (May 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Melodie (May 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking those, Thank you.


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> \
> 
> ​



Rep you when not 24'd


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dei (May 22, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



150x200, pls.


----------



## Dei (May 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> 150x200, pls.



here ya go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (May 22, 2012)

Taking                    .


----------



## Norc (May 22, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Santoryu (May 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Mine.

Need to spread >.>​


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Selva (May 22, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​


sankyo


----------



## Delicious (May 22, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Zenith (May 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking **


----------



## Delicious (May 22, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2012)

Stock please? O:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x200?


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Delicious (May 22, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Stock please? O:


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2012)

oh yay  thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 22, 2012)

i gotta spread


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> i gotta spread



It's okay, take your time.


----------



## Melodie (May 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this one, Thank you! I have repped you recently, So It will take sometime!​


----------



## Santí (May 22, 2012)

Taking these two very classy avis.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 22, 2012)

taking, thank you <3


----------



## lacey (May 23, 2012)

Stock, please?


----------



## Agent (May 23, 2012)

Rep only.


----------



## Norc (May 23, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Mirrow (May 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Billie (May 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*





​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KohZa (May 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ...


taking .must spread first and 24 hour'd.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 23, 2012)

Rep if taking please


----------



## G (May 23, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.


Taking this               .


----------



## Ghost (May 23, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking.  could i have dotted border and thin black border.


----------



## Norc (May 23, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Whitebeard (May 23, 2012)

Could you resize this to 150x150?


----------



## Delicious (May 23, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Could you resize this to 150x150?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine...gotta spread.


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## αce (May 23, 2012)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Delicious (May 23, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking


----------



## jNdee~ (May 23, 2012)

Rep if taking, thanks


----------



## Prototype (May 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking, thanks. 150x150, please?


----------



## Araragi (May 23, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Rep if taking please



taking.........


----------



## Delicious (May 23, 2012)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thanks. 150x150, please?


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Prototype (May 24, 2012)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Tsukishima (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Resize Law to junior, and Vivi to 80x80 please! :33


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 


​


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Resize Law to junior, and Vivi to 80x80 please! :33


----------



## Ghost (May 24, 2012)

rep if you take


----------



## Excalibur (May 24, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taken, Thanks. Resize to 150x150 please..


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 24, 2012)

really pretty. taking, thank you <3


----------



## Agent (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 24, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> Taken, Thanks. Resize to 150x150 please..


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *
> 
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Santí (May 24, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Distance (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *
> 
> ​



taking cool. reps


----------



## G (May 24, 2012)

taking this            .


----------



## Hitomi (May 24, 2012)

rep only~

;;;;;;;;​


----------



## kyochi (May 24, 2012)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



Why thank you.


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



I guess I'll take this. Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 24, 2012)

Taking these...Rep coming.


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *
> ​



I'll be taking this I guess.


----------



## Tsukishima (May 25, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taking and Rep'd.


----------



## Hitomi (May 25, 2012)

some sets~



*Spoiler*: _::_ 




Hetalia: Axis Powers

set 1






~~~~




set 2






~~~~





rep & credit plz~​


----------



## Billie (May 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karyuu (May 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *
> 
> ​





150x200 :amazed

will rep


----------



## Delicious (May 25, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Anarch (May 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *
> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Billie (May 25, 2012)

Karyuu said:


> 150x200 :amazed
> 
> will rep

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mirrow (May 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



150x150 please


----------



## Metaro (May 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Taking


----------



## Delicious (May 25, 2012)

Doctor said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Liverbird (May 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Resize please, and a version without borders. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Delicious (May 25, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Resize please, and a version without borders. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (May 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (May 25, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Thank you.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 25, 2012)

no KH2 sora?


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Resize and no border, thanks.


----------



## Delicious (May 25, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Resize and no border, thanks.


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 25, 2012)

Thanks        ^


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2012)

yoink                 .


----------



## Araragi (May 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *
> ​




taking 


Delicious said:


> Just rep



resize please? 
one with out border and one with border?


----------



## Delicious (May 25, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking
> 
> 
> resize please?
> one with out border and one with border?


----------



## Araragi (May 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



thanks repped


----------



## Sherlōck (May 26, 2012)

>



Taking. Repped.


----------



## Applejack (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking, +Rep
Thanks heaps!


----------



## Momoko (May 26, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking this one avatar.


----------



## Brox (May 26, 2012)

rep if taking
,,
,


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Brox (May 26, 2012)

rep if taking
,,


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



I love the colours of this. Taking.


----------



## Hariti (May 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking,thanks.


----------



## Delicious (May 26, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Lmao (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


Stock please.


----------



## Ana (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2012)

Izaya? mine


----------



## Delicious (May 26, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Liverbird (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


Resize please, a version with and without a border. Thanks in advance. Will have to spread first, since I repped you earlier.


----------



## Ghost (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



150 x 150 version please :33


----------



## Brox (May 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> Izaya? mine



yes, izaya.


----------



## Hitomi (May 26, 2012)

rep only~
​


----------



## Delicious (May 26, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 version please :33


 


Liverbird said:


> Resize please, a version with and without a border. Thanks in advance. Will have to spread first, since I repped you earlier.


Couldn't find the original so I wasn't able to make on without border


----------



## Dei (May 26, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Murdoc (May 26, 2012)

_Just Rep​_


​


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2012)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> _Just Rep​_
> 
> 
> ​



Gar taking!


----------



## ? (May 26, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking                   .


----------



## tears (May 26, 2012)

my 1st post here.



rep if u taking


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> * ​



Taking. Will have to spread. :33


Taking this.


----------



## Tsukishima (May 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Resize to junior and stock please!


----------



## Araragi (May 26, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks I've been 24'd


----------



## Santí (May 26, 2012)

You took four avis there, champ.

You're limited to 3 per 24 hours.


----------



## Delicious (May 26, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Resize to junior and stock please!


----------



## Araragi (May 26, 2012)

Sant? said:


> You took four avis there, champ.
> 
> You're limited to 3 per 24 hours.



right, my bad, it's just that a while ago I saw someone take a lot and I thought maybe they changed it or something. Anyways sorry


----------



## tears (May 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Santí (May 26, 2012)

fucking yes mine.


----------



## God (May 26, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​





TheUltimateTyrant said:


> _Just Rep​_​



Taking.
Dei you'll have to wait till I spread


----------



## tears (May 26, 2012)

​


----------



## The Weeknd (May 26, 2012)

I might start a thing where if you want, you can wear this sig to show that you are a part of, The TittyNipple corps.



Anyone can take.


----------



## Tsukishima (May 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



You've been repped!


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



mine  Thanks <333


----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Taking.
> Dei you'll have to wait till I spread



No worries mate


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2012)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> ​


Can I have the stock please?


----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*



takity take. tank you


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.

Gotta spread.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 27, 2012)

KH2 Anti-form Sora please


----------



## G (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>


Taking these thanks.


----------



## Murdoc (May 27, 2012)

Selva said:


> Can I have the stock please?


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2012)

dotted border?


----------



## Mochi (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking, thx


----------



## Zenith (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



taking **


----------



## Murdoc (May 27, 2012)

_Just Rep​_
​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


taking, could I get thin black border for both ?


----------



## Santí (May 27, 2012)

Taking this. I'll rep after I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Stocks, please.


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> taking, could I get thin black border for both ?


 




Scizor said:


> Stocks, please.


----------



## Brox (May 27, 2012)

rep if taking
,,
,,
,,


----------



## Hariti (May 27, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~*_

​


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> ​



taking                     .


----------



## kyochi (May 27, 2012)

This was a hard decision, considering you post so damn many.  

Also, I have to spread for you. hmp 


Thank you both.


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


taking my last 3-rd one

150x150 with a black border ?


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> taking my last 3-rd one
> 
> 150x150 with a black border ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)

ty               .


----------



## Momoko (May 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this, thank you. could you resize please? 



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one as well.


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

Amber said:


> Taking this, thank you. could you resize please?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this one as well.


----------



## Norc (May 27, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## kyochi (May 27, 2012)

Editing my last post.  thanks


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2012)

Norc said:


> ~Rep if taking.​




I'll be taking this.​


----------



## MystKaos (May 27, 2012)

150x200? please & thank you!~


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## ? (May 27, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking                       .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 27, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking these.


----------



## Araragi (May 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking 
resize with and without border and stocks please ?


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> Taking
> resize with and without border and stocks please ?


----------



## Araragi (May 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



repped thanks


----------



## tears (May 28, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hariti (May 28, 2012)

anothertears said:


> ​



omg,Lucy and Ashley  Taking.


----------



## Ace (May 28, 2012)

anothertears said:


> ​



Resize 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Death Note (May 28, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## MystKaos (May 28, 2012)

thanks so much for the avi & resize. Sorry for the trouble. 

Repped.


----------



## Rima (May 28, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking these.


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Ace (May 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this. Will rep after 24hr.


----------



## Slacker (May 28, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking



Ill take this one


----------



## tears (May 28, 2012)

Korra said:


> Resize 150 x 150 please.



there u go


----------



## Ace (May 28, 2012)

anothertears said:


> there u go



Thank you good sir/ ma'am.  Will rep after my 24hr is up. :33


----------



## tears (May 28, 2012)

np  that would be sir 

--

Rep if u taking  ​


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2012)

Taking that first one...


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

anothertears said:


> np  that would be sir
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Taking the Miley Ray Cyrus one!


----------



## tears (May 29, 2012)

Rep if u taking :3


​


----------



## zetzume (May 29, 2012)

taking. <3 thank you


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Ghost (May 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



dotted borders pls :33


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> dotted borders pls :33


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Sera (May 29, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



170 x 170 please?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x200? and im taking this


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200? and im taking this


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Stock, please.


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Zenith (May 29, 2012)

taking this

could dotted borders and/or black border be added?


----------



## Jαmes (May 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



could i have a dotted border please? :33


----------



## Synn (May 29, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> could i have a dotted border please? :33


----------



## Delicious (May 29, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## urca (May 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Can i take more than one?If so,i'm takin these four,if not,i'm taking the one with Saber :33
Repped,thanks a lot .


----------



## Delicious (May 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Can i take more than one?If so,i'm takin these four,if not,i'm taking the one with Saber :33
> Repped,thanks a lot .



You can only take 3.


----------



## urca (May 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> You can only take 3.



Took these:



Thanks again :33


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 29, 2012)

anothertears said:


> Rep if u taking :3
> ​



Taking, resize and no border. Thanks.


----------



## tears (May 29, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Taking, resize and no border. Thanks.


----------



## tears (May 29, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## kyochi (May 29, 2012)

I'll take this.  Thank you. 


And this.


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 29, 2012)

Thanks!          .


----------



## andrea (May 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



150x200 please Synn :33


----------



## Billie (May 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200 please Synn :33


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Stock, please. =)


----------



## Lmao (May 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> 170 x 170 please?






Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## tears (May 30, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*
​


----------



## Khyle (May 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*


Taking; I don't recall anyone else doing it. Thanks!


----------



## Billie (May 30, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please. =)


----------



## Zenith (May 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking



Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking,I will rep when not 24'd Synn,and I asked you before if you could add borders and/or dots to this


----------



## tears (May 30, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​


----------



## Lightmare (May 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Do you have the stock for this by any chance?


----------



## Billie (May 30, 2012)

True Pain said:


> Do you have the stock for this by any chance?


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking          .


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2012)

If he does't use this in 48 hrs, I'll be claiming it


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> taking,I will rep when not 24'd Synn,and I asked you before if you could add borders and/or dots to this


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## kyochi (May 30, 2012)

taking this, must spread


----------



## Billie (May 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Santoryu (May 30, 2012)

>



cheers                                  .


----------



## Araragi (May 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




taking .......


----------



## Billie (May 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Delicious (May 30, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Imagine (May 30, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking these.


----------



## kyochi (May 30, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



And now I'm taking these  thank you


----------



## Hitomi (May 30, 2012)

just rep~​


----------



## Delicious (May 30, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Delicious (May 30, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## tears (May 31, 2012)

just rep.


​


----------



## Tsukishima (May 31, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Stocks please? 

And could you resize the first one to 80 x 80 please? I'm going to use for another forum.


----------



## Stripes (May 31, 2012)

*((rep if taken please))*


​


----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep if taken please))*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billie (May 31, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep if taken please))*
> 
> 
> ​



lol, in the first moment i think this was my gifs. xD


----------



## Stripes (May 31, 2012)

woah, lol. 

this was my first test with gifs. I've been trying them out for a while now. they're a little tedious to make though.


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 31, 2012)

please rep if taking

​


----------



## Billie (May 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking
Anime:* Black Lagoon




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucrecia (May 31, 2012)

anothertears said:


> just rep.
> 
> ​





Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking     .


----------



## zetzume (May 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking. <3 thanks.


----------



## Nash (May 31, 2012)

anothertears said:


> just rep.
> 
> 
> ​



My comps acting a bit weird atm. don't think anyone took them? So taking for now


----------



## Prototype (May 31, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Selva (May 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## jNdee~ (May 31, 2012)

Still no KH2 anti-form Sora??


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Still no KH2 anti-form Sora??



Requests go here


----------



## Arya Stark (May 31, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​




taking this; thanks


----------



## ? (May 31, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking                       .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> Anime:* Black Lagoon
> ​



Taking. Have repped.


----------



## Metaro (May 31, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking​



Mine !! pek.


----------



## Byakuya (May 31, 2012)

Some older stuff I never really used. Don't claim the large avatars unless you have 150x200 privileges.


----------



## Byakuya (May 31, 2012)

It can be, but I specifically said 150x200 only.


----------



## Zenith (May 31, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> It can be, but I specifically said 150x200 only.



I did not claim it infact,but anyways no problem


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful. Mine! <3


----------



## Delicious (May 31, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Stocks please?
> 
> And could you resize the first one to 80 x 80 please? I'm going to use for another forum.



sry i don't have them anymore 
Found one!


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2012)

Just cred please


----------



## Araragi (May 31, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Taking these.





Tsukishima said:


> Stocks please?
> 
> And could you resize the first one to 80 x 80 please? I'm going to use for another forum.



I don't think you are allowed to claim something ImagineBreakr already claimed


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> I don't think you are allowed to claim something ImagineBreakr already claimed



If ImagineBreakr didn't wear/use said avatar(s) 48 hours after claiming the item(s), he can.


----------



## Araragi (May 31, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep if taken please))*
> ​



taking, repped


----------



## Delicious (May 31, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Araragi (May 31, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking, second one for the day


----------



## Stripes (May 31, 2012)

*((rep & cred please))*









​


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

cred, rep is optional​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking
> 
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Good stuff bro. Taking these 3. One for here, one for another forum. Repping now and for ever.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> sry i don't have them anymore
> Found one!



Taking! And that's okay. :33


----------



## tears (Jun 1, 2012)

rep if taking




​


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks              .


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 1, 2012)

if starr doesn't use that in 48hrs i'm taking it ^


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jun 1, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Ghost (Jun 1, 2012)

tears said:


> rep if taking
> 
> [​



taking. :33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 1, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Kage (Jun 1, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking



i take. thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 1, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep & cred please))*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, taking them!


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *((rep & cred please))*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Stock, please.


----------



## Stripes (Jun 1, 2012)

*@Joo *

Here you go.


----------



## Salena (Jun 1, 2012)

ask if you need any resized; rep only.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 1, 2012)

you made pandas? I love pandas 

mine 

thanks <3


----------



## Araragi (Jun 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking. I'm 24'd so I'll rep when I can


----------



## Empathy (Jun 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

*~ Rep Only ~*


​


----------



## tears (Jun 1, 2012)

rep if taking




​


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 1, 2012)

tears said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​





thanks


----------



## Araragi (Jun 1, 2012)

tears said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 taking


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

oh mine

rep u later


----------



## zetzume (Jun 1, 2012)

Salena said:


> ask if you need any resized; rep only.




taking. <3 I love pandas  <3

Edit: Also penguins.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 1, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Ana (Jun 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking thank you! 


edit 24hr'd will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 2, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this :33..


----------



## tears (Jun 2, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## tears (Jun 2, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Brox (Jun 2, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




taking this one.
would you mind giving it a thin black border?​


----------



## tears (Jun 2, 2012)

Brox said:


> taking this one.
> would you mind giving it a thin black border?



like this?


----------



## Brox (Jun 2, 2012)

yes, thank you.


----------



## G (Jun 2, 2012)

150x150 & stock plz.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 2, 2012)

Taking thanks


----------



## Billie (Jun 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* ​


----------



## Delicious (Jun 2, 2012)

G said:


> 150x150 & stock plz.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 2, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Mine  
rep coming


----------



## Delicious (Jun 2, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Psychic (Jun 2, 2012)

Taken and repped. Thanks.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 2, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Kisames mine


----------



## Araragi (Jun 2, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​





Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking repped.

and *tears* do you have that gif in color?? will rep but i've been 24hr'd


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, repped


----------



## Chuck (Jun 3, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



taking + repped


----------



## Billie (Jun 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking,thanks


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2012)

no need for rep/cred ^^





​


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 3, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



Taking.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Billie (Jun 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 3, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​


Taking this one.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you. :3


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 3, 2012)

Taking. Repped. A Black border would be nice.


Taking. Repped. 150x200 please.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 3, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Billie (Jun 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Yes and thank you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


got anything like that for Yoruichi/Halibel/Nel ?


----------



## Lmao (Jun 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Lmao (Jun 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 4, 2012)

cheers                                      .


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ]



taking               .


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


can i get these a bit larger?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



thin black border please.


----------



## Synn (Jun 4, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



MINE

make the second one larger enough for a good sig please


----------



## Delicious (Jun 4, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> got anything like that for Yoruichi/Halibel/Nel ?


 



Shirosaki said:


> thin black border please.


----------



## tears (Jun 4, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking. Repped. A Black border would be nice.


----------



## G (Jun 4, 2012)

taking this      .


----------



## Vice (Jun 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Zenith (Jun 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Could I have the stock for that


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> Could I have the stock for that


----------



## Ghost (Jun 5, 2012)

rep if taking


----------



## Billie (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Game:* PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale (E3 Trailer)



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ? (Jun 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> *Game:* PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale (E3 Trailer)
> 
> ​



Taking                          .


----------



## Billie (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Game:* Beyound (E3 Trailer) / The Last US (E3 Gameplay-Trailer)



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jun 5, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Zenith (Jun 5, 2012)

if Inu doesn't wear this in 48h I'm claiming it


----------



## Vice (Jun 5, 2012)

Taking - 24'd.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 5, 2012)

>



Taking these 2.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



I will be hijacking this


----------



## Plush (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking~*
[Just trying out new editing styles]







​


----------



## Plush (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> [Just trying out new editing styles]
> 
> 
> ...


taking those.Thanks 




[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## Rima (Jun 5, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these.


----------



## Momoko (Jun 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm..taking these. thank you.


----------



## Dei (Jun 5, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may i have the stock please??


----------



## Delicious (Jun 5, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Melodie (Jun 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this one, thanks. Can you please resize it to 150 x 200 as well?​


----------



## tears (Jun 5, 2012)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Jun 5, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking​
> 
> ​


​Taking                 .


----------



## Delicious (Jun 5, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Taking this one, thanks. Can you please resize it to 150 x 200 as well?​


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Dei said:


> ​



Taking.......


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

mamimi, mine


----------



## Chuck (Jun 6, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



170 X 170 keeping it *under* 250KB please


----------



## tears (Jun 6, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> 170 X 170 keeping it *under* 250KB please


----------



## Plush (Jun 6, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> may i have the stock please??



 I no longer have it...sorry.


----------



## tears (Jun 6, 2012)

Rep if Taking




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hariti (Jun 6, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​


Taking this.


----------



## zetzume (Jun 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> [Just trying out new editing styles]
> 
> 
> ...




taking. Thank you, =3


----------



## Billie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Game:* Agni's Philosophy (Squareenix Realtime Tech Demo) / Assassin's Creed 3  (E3 Trailer)






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Jun 6, 2012)

150x200 please


----------



## Billie (Jun 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Jun 6, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you         .


----------



## Dei (Jun 6, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Chuck (Jun 6, 2012)

thanx 
will rep after 24 hours


----------



## Norc (Jun 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking.
And resize the ava to junior please.


----------



## Billie (Jun 6, 2012)

Norc said:


> Taking.
> And resize the ava to junior please.


----------



## Norc (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks,gotta spread.


----------



## Synn (Jun 6, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



My baby, taking ~



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



48 hour'd


----------



## VoDe (Jun 6, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



~           Thanks


----------



## G (Jun 6, 2012)

taking this         .


----------



## Boa Hancock (Jun 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> * ​



What anime is this?


----------



## Vash (Jun 6, 2012)

^

Fate/Zero.


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> [
> ]​



Stocks?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking.  
Gotta spread.


----------



## Distance (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



take.spread.bye.


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Game: *Tomb Raider (E3 Trailer) /  Devil May Cry (E3 Trailer) / Metal Gear Rising (E3 Trailer)






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mochi (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Plush (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking~*







​


----------



## zetzume (Jun 7, 2012)

> Rep if taking~



^ can you resize it to 100x100"? =3


----------



## Plush (Jun 7, 2012)

zetzume said:


> ^ can you resize it to 100x100"? =3











Hope it's alright.  [I couldn't preserve the quality. ]


----------



## Rima (Jun 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. 

Gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Anime: *Naruto Shippuuden (266)


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Anime: *Hyouka / Berserk (The Golden Age Arc)


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2012)

>



mine                                      .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> *Anime: *Hyouka / Berserk (The Golden Age Arc)
> ​



Taking. Solid black border if possible pls.


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Taking. Solid black border if possible pls.


----------



## Kage (Jun 7, 2012)

wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaah mine.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you. :33 Shall rep when able.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Teehee, taking


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Anime: *Hyouka



​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> *Anime: *Hyouka
> 
> ​



less than 100 kb and black border please!


----------



## Billie (Jun 7, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> less than 100 kb and black border please!


----------



## Araragi (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks gotta spread


----------



## Revolution (Jun 7, 2012)

One of these. (maybe both)


----------



## Delicious (Jun 7, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taken this pic.
Can I have stock for this pic?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 7, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Taken this pic.
> Can I have stock for this pic?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Thankyou so much.


----------



## Vice (Jun 7, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 8, 2012)

taking                                      .


----------



## Shichibukai (Jun 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> *Anime: *Naruto Shippuuden (266)
> ​


taking, thanks


----------



## Billie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ? (Jun 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking. Thank Joo.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2012)

Joo said:


>



taking                 .


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Melodie (Jun 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this one, you've been repped.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking 

will rep after 24.

oh, and can i have dotted borders for them too?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Stock, please.


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> taking
> 
> will rep after 24.
> 
> oh, and can i have dotted borders for them too?


 



Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## zetzume (Jun 9, 2012)

>



stocks, please. =3


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

zetzume said:


> stocks, please. =3


----------



## Delicious (Jun 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 9, 2012)

Which anime is this                         ?


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Which anime is this                         ?


Sakamichi no Apollon


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 9, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Dei (Jun 9, 2012)

*Django gifs*



_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



can I get a sig out of the first one, and make the second one less than 100kb for avatar please?


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> can I get a sig out of the first one, and make the second one less than 100kb for avatar please?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 9, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks  repped


----------



## Ace (Jun 9, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking                 .


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Which episode is this?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 9, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## G (Jun 9, 2012)

taking this thanks


----------



## LDA (Jun 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 10, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



cheers                                      .

edit need to spread


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metaro (Jun 10, 2012)

Taking..Rep


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jun 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



first one less than 100 kb and 125x125 max
second one a sig please


----------



## Zenith (Jun 10, 2012)

taking,could dotted border be added?**


----------



## Oppip (Jun 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, will rep in 24 hours and cred.


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> can I have a 150*200 picture of this avi?


 


Lt Iceman said:


> taking,could dotted border be added?**





NatsuDragneel said:


> first one less than 100 kb and 125x125 max
> second one a sig please


----------



## Araragi (Jun 10, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks will rep when after 24


----------



## Ari (Jun 10, 2012)

legend of korra


----------



## Delicious (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (Jun 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


I'll take this one.


----------



## G (Jun 10, 2012)

taking this.


----------



## ? (Jun 10, 2012)

Taking             .


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 10, 2012)

Ari said:


> legend of korra



Ah taking this one, repping.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Oh yes plz. :33


----------



## Gallant (Jun 10, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this one.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 10, 2012)

Ari said:


> legend of korra



Can I get the standard senior size of this?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2012)

Gallant said:


> Taking this one.



Our tastes differ.


----------



## Rima (Jun 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





Delicious said:


>



Taking please resize.


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 10, 2012)

125X125 and 150 x 150?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 10, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking please resize.


 


Sourcandy said:


> 125X125 and 150 x 150?


----------



## lathia (Jun 10, 2012)

Just rep.


----------



## Ari (Jun 10, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Can I get the standard senior size of this?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Thank you


----------



## tears (Jun 11, 2012)

Rep if Taking




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



mine, thank you


----------



## tears (Jun 11, 2012)

Rep if Taking


​


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jun 11, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks you! WILL REP+ soon!


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Dei (Jun 11, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Melodie (Jun 11, 2012)

Dei said:


> _rep if taking~_​



Taking those two, thank you! ​


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking, thanks


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



who is she? and stock please


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> who is she? and stock please



idk


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oppip (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Could i get a resize please?


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Oppip said:


> Could i get a resize please?


----------



## Oppip (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thanks, will rep and cred.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> idk



oh, thanx anyways


----------



## Momoko (Jun 11, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



Taking! Do you have smaller size? 125 x 125 please.. ^^''


Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this~ Beautiful avatars plush.


----------



## Santí (Jun 11, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## tears (Jun 11, 2012)

Amber said:


> Taking! Do you have smaller size? 125 x 125 please.. ^^''



yepp.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking..


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep taken


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



J-Man!! 

Taking, thanks


----------



## Ghost (Jun 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



thin black border?


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> thin black border?


----------



## Dei (Jun 12, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Mineeeeeee.Thank you


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks                                .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 12, 2012)

ane said:


>



Taking.


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

*~ Rep Only ~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

*~ Rep Only ~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

*~ Rep Only ~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

*~ Rep Only ~*


​


----------



## Rima (Jun 12, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> *~ Rep Only ~*
> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## Delicious (Jun 12, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## ? (Jun 12, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


Taking                           .


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 12, 2012)

taking                        .


----------



## Delicious (Jun 13, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 13, 2012)

Couple of Nagae Iku sets


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Cred and rep is appreciated!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


 Taking and 150x150 please?


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 13, 2012)

Demon Lord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take this off your hands. 

edit: 24'd, will rep later


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 13, 2012)

Stock, please?


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Stock, please?


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine, thanks.

Can I get a resize for the second one?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking and stocks please???????


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




Stocks please. ​


----------



## Delicious (Jun 13, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Mine, thanks.
> 
> Can I get a resize for the second one?





Kaitou said:


> Taking and 150x150 please?


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



I am so taking Saya and Rei. :33


----------



## tears (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if taking​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 14, 2012)

taking pretty girl, thank you ^^


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



150x200?


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Dei (Jun 14, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Soul King (Jun 14, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking​



Taking.


----------



## Plush (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~*_









​


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Ana (Jun 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x200 with a dotted border?


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Ana said:


> 150x200 with a dotted border?


----------



## Ana (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## tears (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 14, 2012)

ty                                         .


----------



## Mochi (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah fuck, santoryu ninja'd me ;______________;


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2012)

This is mine.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 14, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking​



Taking this one, thanks!


----------



## tears (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep if Taking




​


----------



## Dei (Jun 14, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (Jun 15, 2012)

Taking these 2.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 15, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_[/CENTER]



Taking! ~
Will rep once spread


----------



## Chuck (Jun 15, 2012)

thin white + thin black border please


----------



## zetzume (Jun 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking and stock please for the second. =) 
will rep 24hours after.



and also this. ;3 Kawaii. :>


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> thin white + thin black border please


----------



## Araragi (Jun 15, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​




mine.........
for both one with and without sold black border please??


----------



## Billie (Jun 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*




​


----------



## Billie (Jun 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *



taking    .


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 15, 2012)

beautiful!125x125?


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

Joo said:


>



mine


----------



## Chuck (Jun 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



repped


----------



## Billie (Jun 15, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking and stocks please???????





Gold Roger said:


> Stocks please.






EpicBroFist said:


> 150x200?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



OMG Rachet and Clank 
150x200?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 15, 2012)

gotta spread........


----------



## Billie (Jun 15, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> OMG Rachet and Clank
> 150x200?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking​




  So fly....

Make it 150X150, please.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Oppip (Jun 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking, thanks. Will rep.


----------



## tears (Jun 16, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> So fly....
> 
> Make it 150X150, please.


----------



## tears (Jun 16, 2012)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jun 16, 2012)

ane said:


> do you mean resize?



no that's fine thank you repped


----------



## Rima (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Stock?



tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking, 150x200 ? Also can you make both of them with dotted border ? Thanks.

Will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Plush (Jun 16, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



_
Taking!~ _


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

Rima said:


> Stock?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 16, 2012)

cheers                                    .


----------



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




stock & where is this from? :33


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock & where is this from? :33





It's from Polar Bear Cafe.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking,thanks.


----------



## Plush (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​




_Thank you ._


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Could you resize to 125x125 please? (No worries if not)  

Taking.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Starkk said:


> Could you resize to 125x125 please? (No worries if not)
> 
> Taking.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## tears (Jun 16, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Love you


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*







​


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this Eden of the East? 

taking


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



150x200 please :33


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> Is this Eden of the East?


yes. 



Synn said:


> 150x200 please :33


----------



## andrea (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



150x200 of this please :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you, much appreciated :3


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200 of this please :33


----------



## andrea (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## Dei (Jun 16, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



stock please


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> stock please


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you :3


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

*Rep and Credit if used~



*​


----------



## Ari (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 16, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are these from?


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Where are these from?


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

>



can i get these in 150x200 please


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 16, 2012)

Rapidus Procella said:


> ​



Stock please


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> can i get these in 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thank you

need to spread and i'm 24'd 

someone rep Joo for me :/


----------



## Delicious (Jun 16, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Stocks please


----------



## Delicious (Jun 16, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Stocks please


----------



## Dei (Jun 16, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 16, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



125x125 with solid border please.


----------



## Santí (Jun 16, 2012)

Ari said:


> *Spoiler*: __



FFFFF THIS DOESN'T COME ON FOR ANOTHER 2 HOURS HERE, SPOILER IT.


----------



## Dei (Jun 16, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> 125x125 with solid border please.



Whats the size limit for 125x125 avys?


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 16, 2012)

100.0 KB well, that's what in my user cp


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 16, 2012)

Dei said:


> Whats the size limit for 125x125 avys?



yeah 100.0kb


----------



## Dei (Jun 16, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> yeah 100.0kb




Sorry for the low quality, not much I can do with the low fiel size.


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 17, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 17, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking    .


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taken
Stock please?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taken
> Stock please?


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jun 17, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



150*200, please!


----------



## Delicious (Jun 17, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> 150*200, please!


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2012)

Dei said:


> Sorry for the low quality, not much I can do with the low fiel size.



Thanks dei


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 17, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking



Delicious said:


> Just Rep
> ​



Taking

Rep for both


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks! Repped+


----------



## Plush (Jun 17, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~*_
















​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 17, 2012)

rep if taking plz.​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 17, 2012)

rep if taking plz.​


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 17, 2012)

taking, thank you 



and please, stock for this one?


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Hana (Jun 17, 2012)

^ That looks like my Lin gifset I made for tumblr yesterday....



Plush said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking.


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

Hana said:


> ^ That looks like my Lin gifset I made for tumblr yesterday....



It might be yours, since I found it on tumblr.


----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking the lion

the chess one

and the one where the guy is flicking off the rabbit

thanks.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 17, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 17, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Don't think anyone took these......


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jun 17, 2012)

Epic and taking. :33


----------



## Sunako (Jun 17, 2012)

TAKING THIS.



ane said:


> and please, stock for this one?


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



miinneee


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Plush (Jun 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking~*







​


----------



## Plush (Jun 17, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~*_






​


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking & Repped.


----------



## Sillay (Jun 17, 2012)

Sunako said:


> rep if taking plz.​



oh god i love disney, thanks


----------



## Melodie (Jun 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be taking this, thank you!


----------



## Dei (Jun 17, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Rima (Jun 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> ​





Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​




Taking, 24'd.

Remind to rep if I forget


----------



## Soul King (Jun 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> 
> 
> ​


Taking, 150x200?



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


TAKING! Do you have the avatar in 150x200?


----------



## Ana (Jun 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MINE!


----------



## Billie (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking this, looks awesome, thanks! 

EDIT: Would it be possible if you made it 100x100? :3


----------



## Billie (Jun 18, 2012)

Lightmare said:


> Taking this, looks awesome, thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Would it be possible if you made it 100x100? :3


----------



## Plush (Jun 18, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Taking, 150x200?


----------



## Billie (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 18, 2012)

cheers

I need to spread before repping you again.


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks yo taking


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jun 18, 2012)

Cadis Etrama Di Raizel signature. please? (Please don't use out-dated pictures)


----------



## Billie (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​


----------



## Ace (Jun 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Plush (Jun 18, 2012)

tears said:
			
		

> Rep if taking
> ​



_Taking. <3


Also, what anime is this from?_


----------



## Billie (Jun 18, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Taking. <3
> 
> 
> Also, what anime is this from?_



It's from Nichijou.


----------



## Billie (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Nabbed. :3


24'd, I'll get ya later >.>


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 18, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Stock please



Here ya go:


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking these because, Korra kicks ass!


----------



## Soul King (Jun 19, 2012)

Plush said:


>





Thank you!


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2012)

>



Stocks please. Also, taking the Naruto one with the frog :3


----------



## andrea (Jun 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Don't think anyone took this, may I have it in 150x200?


----------



## fraj (Jun 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​




Since the person who took it isnt using it, may I get a bigger size of this avy please. Same size as my current avy. A black and white version as well please. Thank you


----------



## Billie (Jun 19, 2012)

fraj said:


> Since the person who took it isnt using it, may I get a bigger size of this avy please. Same size as my current avy. A black and white version as well please. Thank you


----------



## Soul King (Jun 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200?
**


----------



## Billie (Jun 19, 2012)

Soul King said:


> 150x200?
> **


----------



## Soul King (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



What anime is this from?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Don't think anyone took this, may I have it in 150x200?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 19, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Thanks brah


----------



## Delicious (Jun 19, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## andrea (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, repped you already.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 19, 2012)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> What anime is this from?



Hyouka


thanks.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 19, 2012)

ane said:


>



You know I'm takin' these


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Pixie (Jun 19, 2012)

Rep if taking, credit is optional (:


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plush (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​






_Taking this. Thank you . <3


Repped ._


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Plush (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



_Asdfghjklfdsas! 


This too.


I'm 24'd . _


----------



## Zach (Jun 20, 2012)

Must have Will rep later I'm 24'd.


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ? (Jun 20, 2012)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional (:


Taking                  .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200? please sir


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200? please sir


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have these? Will rep


----------



## Mochi (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking and stock, please


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

Sektor said:


> Can I have these? Will rep


Sure.





Merrymaus said:


> Taking and stock, please


----------



## ℛei (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Mine pek thanks


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2012)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional (:



Taking, 150x200 please?


----------



## zetzume (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stocks, please? =)
taking the second . 

need to spread and stuff. ~ =3


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

zetzume said:


> stocks, please? =)
> taking the second .
> 
> need to spread and stuff. ~ =3


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Amazin. 

Will rep when able to.


----------



## Sera (Jun 20, 2012)

Rep and cred if taking please~​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 20, 2012)

*Rep and cred*
​


----------



## Shizune (Jun 20, 2012)

Taking 
**


----------



## Delicious (Jun 20, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Santí (Jun 20, 2012)

You have serviced me and this forum well. Taking these two.


----------



## Zenith (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd appreciate the stock of this


----------



## Delicious (Jun 20, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> I'd appreciate the stock of this


----------



## Zenith (Jun 20, 2012)

It seems it's not the right page


----------



## Delicious (Jun 20, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> It seems it's not the right page



It works for me. Anyways, here you go.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 21, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Bonney (Jun 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this. Thank you


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Rep!!


----------



## Nello (Jun 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking... :33


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2012)

*Rep and cred*
​


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking & Repped.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep and cred*
> ​



taking.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> [
> 
> ​



MINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  I'm 24'd


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Gorgeous! Taking. Here have some Green.


----------



## Billie (Jun 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Jun 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_ 






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mochi (Jun 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> [r]​



AHHH MEINS MEINS MEINS.


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



God dammit so much Lara Croft. 150x200 please. MUST STOP TAKING STUFF


----------



## Lmao (Jun 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll take, thank you <3

could you make it 150 x 200 or 170 x 170? just if you have the psd of it, of course. if it's extra work I'll just take it as it is :33


----------



## Billie (Jun 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> God dammit so much Lara Croft. 150x200 please. MUST STOP TAKING STUFF

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Araragi (Jun 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



mine  dat jaden


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2012)

gotta spread​


----------



## Lmao (Jun 21, 2012)

ane said:


> I'll take, thank you <3
> 
> could you make it 150 x 200 or 170 x 170? just if you have the psd of it, of course. if it's extra work I'll just take it as it is :33


----------



## Plush (Jun 21, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~​*_



​


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_ 









​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there a place that I can ask for stuff that has already been made?  I made a post asking for a Lighting set awhile back that got totally ignored.

Here is some of my work.




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Cred is optional, rep is necessary.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Is there a place that I can ask for stuff that has already been made?  I made a post asking for a Lighting set awhile back that got totally ignored.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Synn.  :33


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Synn said:


>





I think I already repped you two. If not poke me with a stick till I do.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

Can you 150x200 that one, please?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Muse (Jun 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



yes good I will be taking these, thank you!


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 21, 2012)

Sera said:


> Rep and cred if taking please~​



do you have the stock?


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2012)

not using ~

​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_
> ...





Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~​*_
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_





Starr said:


> not using ~
> ​



Stocks, please


----------



## Plush (Jun 21, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Plush (Jun 21, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~​*_





​


----------



## ? (Jun 21, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~​*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 21, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking​



Taking this Avy, thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



yes thank you


----------



## Delicious (Jun 21, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2012)

mine 




Scizor said:


> Stocks, please


just look in the Naruto thread in the bath house


----------



## Gallant (Jun 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this one.

Crap need to spread.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



thanks a lot

I will rep you after spreading :3


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Jun 22, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taking good work


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jun 22, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



150*200, please?>


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


taking           .


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 22, 2012)

>



Repped. 150x200 please.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2012)

*Rep and credit*
​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> not using ~
> ​


This...give me


----------



## Santí (Jun 22, 2012)

Taking these two.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 22, 2012)

Taking


----------



## Maple (Jun 22, 2012)

_Rep if taking _




​


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 22, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking _




Amazing. Taking & repped.


----------



## andrea (Jun 22, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep and credit*
> ​



I think it's been 24h. Could I have this in 150x200?

If it's too early beat me with a stick Juli


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



mine ..been 24'd


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 22, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Repped. 150x200 please.




I can't do much with the first one without losing too much quality, but here's some alternative versions.


----------



## Plush (Jun 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*






​


----------



## Delicious (Jun 22, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



thanks                 .


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



yes yes yes yes


----------



## Delicious (Jun 22, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking...Rep coming.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Nice, taking + Green.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. 

150 x 200 please?​


----------



## Plush (Jun 23, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150 x 200 please?​








​


_Melo-chan . _


----------



## Plush (Jun 23, 2012)

_*Rep if taking~​*_




​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking~​*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



150x200? please


----------



## Plush (Jun 23, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200? please







​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



repping


----------



## Melodie (Jun 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​
> 
> 
> _Melo-chan . _



Thank you Plushie.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 23, 2012)

Taking


----------



## Ari (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Delicious (Jun 23, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2012)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Ari (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Shanoa (Jun 23, 2012)

taking
Rep!


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~
> ;​



Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I think it's been 24h. Could I have this in 150x200?
> 
> If it's too early beat me with a stick Juli


​


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

*Rep and credit*
​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep




Taking; also can you provide me with the image stock ?


----------



## ? (Jun 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep and credit*
> ​



Taking                                .


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thanks, will rep once I spread some more and will cred when I use :33


----------



## Billie (Jun 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*



​


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Taking; also can you provide me with the image stock ?


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking thanks


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2012)

taking thanks


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Sunako (Jun 24, 2012)

I want this/ thank you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


taking      

24'd now, will rep, if forgot - remind me


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



mine repped, and black border please?


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


Thanks. +Rep 

Also, can I get a black border?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey could someone resize this GIF pic to be 100.0KB?

I would rep of course.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking,you have been repped.

Edit: Could I get a black border too?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> mine repped, and black border please?





Gold Roger said:


> Thanks. +Rep
> 
> Also, can I get a black border?


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking       .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



150x200?


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Can I have this in 150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?



It's been taken already.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Can I have this in 150x200?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, will rep once I'm not 24hrd. Give me a shout if I haven't done it by tomorrow


----------



## Chuck (Jun 25, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



what anime are these from?


----------



## Kage (Jun 25, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> what anime are these from?



Devil May Cry.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2012)

Taylor said:


> [


taking these 2 

will rep as soon as can


the first blue one IS Trish too, right ?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 25, 2012)

If they don't use them in 48 hours, their mine.



Taking, stock please?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 25, 2012)

Could I get the stock for this one?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> taking these 2
> 
> will rep as soon as can
> 
> ...



Yea, just a bit too fast to see


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Just rep*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Just rep*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Just rep*

​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> ​



Mine pek resize pwease <333333


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll take this, thanks a lot <3


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Rep and cred if taking, please.



Taking +rep​


----------



## Plush (Jun 25, 2012)

_Taking. Thank you. _


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Mine pek resize pwease <333333


----------



## ℛei (Jun 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thanks a lot


----------



## Hariti (Jun 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Just rep*
> ​



Resize please.


----------



## Billie (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking

* 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Resize please.







Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking and resize please


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



Where is this guy from? Oh and taking because he looks pretty cool.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 25, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​




stock & source please


----------



## Billie (Jun 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Taking and resize please


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> Where is this guy from? Oh and taking because he looks pretty cool.



It's Ludger Will Kresnik from the game Tales of Xillia 2.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2012)

taking                       .


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock & source please


----------



## Rima (Jun 25, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



Taking.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 25, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> If they don't use them in 48 hours, their mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metaro (Jun 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *[
> ​



Taking and stock please .
Will rep , I'm 24'd .


----------



## Delicious (Jun 25, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Delicious (Jun 25, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Delicious (Jun 25, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Delicious (Jun 25, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.


taking+stock


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking     .


----------



## Plush (Jun 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep




_Edit.


Taking . <3333 _


----------



## Sunako (Jun 26, 2012)

takiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Is it alright to take these if they're no longer being used?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 26, 2012)

Not used for 48 hours. Taken. Stock please?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 26, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Not used for 48 hours. Taken. Stock please?


----------



## Plush (Jun 26, 2012)

_*Rep if taking ~*​_





​


----------



## ? (Jun 26, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking                 .


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 26, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Just the stocks, please.


----------



## Plush (Jun 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Just the stocks, please.










​


----------



## Dei (Jun 26, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 26, 2012)

ta                                             .


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 26, 2012)

Dei said:


> ]



Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2012)

taking                    .


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

I was bored so made a Bamf!Hinata set. *Rep&cred if using*


----------



## Delicious (Jun 26, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Billie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*




​


----------



## Billie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## Bonney (Jun 27, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​_
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Taking this. Repped



Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking this one, thank you.

Is 170x170 possible at all?


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 27, 2012)

I will take this. thank you


----------



## Plush (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





_ Thank you.


I'm 24'd. _


----------



## Chuck (Jun 27, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



stocks please


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Welcome back Synn. Can I have this in 150x200? :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Welcome back Synn. Can I have this in 150x200? :33


----------



## Dei (Jun 27, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stocks please


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking. 

Already + Repped.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking, can I also have stock?


----------



## Rima (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Stock?       

**


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Rima said:


> Stock?
> 
> **


----------



## Santí (Jun 27, 2012)

Taking. Can I also gt this in 170x170?



			
				Jak & the power of Joo Joo said:
			
		

>



Also taking these 2


----------



## Helios (Jun 27, 2012)

*~* _Just rep._​
;;;;;;;;;.

*~* Just rep.​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Taking. Can I also gt this in 170x170?



Didn't have the psd anymore, so I had to redo it



Here's the matching avatar


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

stock           ?


----------



## Helios (Jun 27, 2012)

Starr said:


> stock           ?



Here you are _Starr_ [].


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

thank you dear


----------



## Imagine (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



125x125 with solid black border pls.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 27, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, can I also have stock?





Bonney said:


> Taking this. Repped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prototype (Jun 27, 2012)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Plush (Jun 28, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​




_Taking. Thank you. 


Repped . _


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> 125x125 with solid black border pls.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Synn repped.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Repped, Mine.


----------



## Zenith (Jun 28, 2012)

could I have the stock?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 28, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taking :33 Can I have the stock too?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 28, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> could I have the stock?


.


Kαrin said:


> Taking :33 Can I have the stock too?


.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 28, 2012)

*150x200's*

*Just rep..*​


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2012)

taking                      .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 28, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


>



150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 28, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?



It's been taken already.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *150x200's*
> 
> *Just rep..*​



Stock, please. =)


----------



## Delicious (Jun 28, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Plush (Jun 28, 2012)

_*Rep if taking ~*​







​
_


----------



## Maerala (Jun 28, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​
> 
> 
> ​
> _



Miiiiiiiiiiiine!  Bootiful. pek


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​
> 
> ​
> _



Mine, thanks.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 29, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2012)

Avatar by scizor

signature by Kaitou
Use them however you wish.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2012)

You can't give away what you didn't make, read first post


----------



## Sine (Jun 29, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Billie (Jun 29, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Taking and stock please .
> Will rep , I'm 24'd .


----------



## zetzume (Jun 29, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. <3 thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2012)

Rep if taking





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Jun 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, resize please 

Will rep once I spread


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Taking, resize please
> 
> Will rep once I spread


----------



## Zenith (Jun 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​




taking,but could I have the stocks also?​


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> taking,but could I have the stocks also?


----------



## Inca (Jun 29, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



………..taking :3 ~


----------



## mali (Jun 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking and repped.


----------



## Billie (Jun 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Jun 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Plush (Jun 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​




_Thank you . _


----------



## ? (Jun 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *[/IMG]
> ​



Taking                             .


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Taking. 24'd. Ill rep u.


----------



## Plush (Jun 29, 2012)

_*Rep if taking ~​*_

​​


----------



## andrea (Jun 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Can I have the stock?



Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~​*_
> 
> 
> ​



Taking and resize please


----------



## Plush (Jun 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Taking and resize please






​


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2012)

rep and creeed. could I also have the stock for both. Will rep twice of course?


----------



## Rima (Jun 29, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~​*_
> 
> ​



Taking        .

Gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (Jun 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Can I have the stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking and resize please






Kenji boy said:


> rep and creeed. could I also have the stock for both. Will rep twice of course?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 29, 2012)

Just rep



​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



i'll be taking this.


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> ​





will rep and can you please give me the stock


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks will rep again after I spread


----------



## Delicious (Jun 29, 2012)

Kenji boy said:


> will rep and can you please give me the stock


----------



## Misao (Jun 29, 2012)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*Rep if taking ~​*_
> 
> 
> ​



I be taking this


----------



## Nim (Jun 30, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking :3 thank you


----------



## Bonney (Jun 30, 2012)

pretty 

Taking this


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Taking, thankes


----------



## Inca (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking???????? ^^


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost (Jun 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Plush (Jun 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




_Taking . _


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> [  [​



150x200 and stock?


----------



## Inca (Jun 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



may i have the stock :3?


----------



## Plush (Jun 30, 2012)

Incarnadine said:


> may i have the stock :3?






​


----------



## Misao (Jun 30, 2012)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 30, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


taking, repped




prunelle said:


> ​


taking, repped


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 30, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taken repped.


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​


150x200 please


----------



## Shaz (Jun 30, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*



Taking this one. Can I also have stock please?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 30, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this one. Can I also have stock please?


.


----------



## Misao (Jun 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please



Here


----------



## Nim (Jun 30, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking. :33



I've already taken this one D:


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2012)

prunelle said:


> Here



Muito obrigado, ?s a maior! pek


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 30, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taking,you have been repped,could I also get the stock?


----------



## Misao (Jun 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Muito obrigado, ?s a maior! pek



De nada Synn.


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2012)

>



taking.

Which anime is the first one from?


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> taking.
> 
> Which anime is the first one from?



Durarara!!


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 30, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Taking,you have been repped,could I also get the stock?


.


----------



## andrea (Jun 30, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking these pru, can I get a resize?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 30, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> [



ZOMG 150x200 and stock :3 rep coming


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> ZOMG 150x200 and stock :3 rep coming


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*




​


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Bitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

taking this


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks               .


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Can I get the stock for these three?

Oh and can I get the second one?


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Can I get the stock for these three?
> 
> Oh and can I get the second one?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

Just rep


​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 30, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you so much man.


----------



## Misao (Jun 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Taking these pru, can I get a resize?



Here Lys


----------



## Taylor (Jun 30, 2012)

*Just Rep*​


----------



## Maerala (Jun 30, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Taking these. pek


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Stocks, please. =)


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please. =)


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Rorschach!? I am SO taking this!


----------



## Shaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep




Don't think anyone took this, I'll have it.

Also stock please.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



taking and stock??


----------



## Misao (Jul 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 1, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking and stock??




Someone's taken it bro.


----------



## Undead (Jul 1, 2012)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 1, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please. =)







NatsuDragneel said:


> taking and stock??


----------



## VoDe (Jul 1, 2012)

You already posted that sometime ago, and i took it back then:



~ just saiyan


----------



## Hariti (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ...


/dead 
Taking.


----------



## Misao (Jul 1, 2012)

VoDe said:


> You already posted that sometime ago, and i took it back then:
> 
> 
> 
> ~ just saiyan



Ahh.. glad you took it I forgot I made that one.


----------



## Karyuu (Jul 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> 
> ​



150x200? ._. please


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep





Taylor said:


> *150x200's*
> 
> *Just rep..*​





 Thanks.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 1, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Don't think anyone took this, I'll have it.
> 
> Also stock please.





Karyuu said:


> 150x200? ._. please


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2012)

not going to use anymore/up for grabs












​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 1, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Someone's taken it bro.



no, I'm pretty sure scizor only asked for the stock.....


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo posting good stuff as always 




Who is this?


oh, and taking all of these.

i need to spread >_>


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Joo posting good stuff as always


This is my badly paid job. 



Santoryu said:


> Who is this?


Yuuko from Tasogare Otome x Amnesia


----------



## Delicious (Jul 1, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


Stock, please.


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&cred*​



Taking this and can I get it resized and with no border? Will rep&cred when I use 



Starr said:


> not going to use anymore/up for grabs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also taking this


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



I'll be taking this, must spread.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



150x200 and stock please


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​





Taylor said:


> *Rep&cred*​



Taking these.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 and stock please


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *




Did Dreamz ever use this one? If not I'm taking.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 1, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​




Taking, thx.


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

Avatars I made that I decided not to use.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> * ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Delicious said:


> Just rep


Hi   there.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Mine thanks


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 2, 2012)

*Just rep*​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​



repped


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## familyparka (Jul 2, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking, +rep


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



stock pleasse


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> stock pleasse


----------



## MageNinja10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this one. Looks great and I already rep
Could I also get the stock please? Thanks!

-I repped you but I did it for the wrong post. I gave it to the post above this one instead of the one where you posted the images. Sorry about that!


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Taking, +rep



someone already claimed that, and it doesn't fit you


----------



## Misao (Jul 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



pretty colors! me takes


----------



## familyparka (Jul 2, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking, repping


----------



## Plush (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*


​


----------



## Plush (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*


​


----------



## Plush (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*


​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​


  taking


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

ShinobiMinh206 said:


> Taking this one. Looks great and I already rep
> Could I also get the stock please? Thanks!


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## Ghost (Jul 3, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



taking these. 
can i have thin black border version and dotted border version for the sage mode one?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 3, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> taking these.
> can i have thin black border version and dotted border version for the sage mode one?



I can make a black border for the sage one.


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*



​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 3, 2012)

Here


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Bonney (Jul 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking

Have you got a 170x170 version of this? 



Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



Also taking this

Would it possible to get a signature version of this - say 300 px high with his body in it. Will credit and rep a second time for one.


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​
> 
> ​


 
Taking this                .


----------



## Plush (Jul 3, 2012)

Bonney said:


> Taking
> 
> Have you got a 170x170 version of this?







​


----------



## Plush (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



_
Taking. Thank you~ 


Must spread._


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking, +rep


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​



Taking these two also


----------



## Metaro (Jul 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> 
> ​



Plushiee  This is mine mine.
Reps.


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Plush (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



_Taking . 



Repped._


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking lol


----------



## Araragi (Jul 3, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking lol



mine resize please


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> mine resize please



150 x 150?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 3, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking lol



Re-size to 150x150 please?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 3, 2012)

IceBc said:


> 150 x 150?



125 x 125......


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> mine resize please







Brotha Yasuji said:


> Re-size to 150x150 please?





Here you go.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 3, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Here you go.



Thank you. :33


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Vice (Jul 3, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vice (Jul 3, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2012)

mine             .


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



taking thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​



All mine. ​


----------



## Imagine (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Yeah mine. Must spread.


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking...


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking....... Can I have the stock.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Taking....... Can I have the stock.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



second and fifth stock?


----------



## Synn (Jul 3, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> second and fifth stock?


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking.


----------



## Dei (Jul 3, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Vice (Jul 3, 2012)

150x200


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200





here you go


----------



## Vice (Jul 3, 2012)

IceBc said:


> here you go



Awesome. Don't delete it until I've had the chance to save it to my comp at home please.


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

Vice said:


> Awesome. Don't delete it until I've had the chance to save it to my comp at home please.



I won't lol , take your time xD


----------



## Delicious (Jul 3, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Metaro (Jul 3, 2012)

>



Taking .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this lool.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​


Nom      .


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these ones


----------



## Plush (Jul 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _SS set_ 












_*Rep and cred if taking ~*_


----------



## Rima (Jul 4, 2012)

Taking.



Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _SS set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine.

Gotta Spread.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

150x200 and stock  I want make a sig


----------



## ℛei (Jul 4, 2012)

MINEEEEEEEE 

sankyou <3


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2012)

wonderful. Taking.


----------



## Plush (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



_
Just the stock, please. _


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 4, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​




I'll take it. Can I also have the stock too?

Never mind, cancel this.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking,but you could you add dotted borders for all 3? feel free to post them in my profile

Could I also have the 3 stocks?

Edit: not taking the 3rd one anymore


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> Could I also have the 3 stocks?


----------



## fraj (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



Taking please and also may I have the original stock please. For the purpose of art and nothing else


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> Just the stock, please. _







fraj said:


> Taking please and also may I have the original stock please. For the purpose of art and nothing else


----------



## Plush (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*

​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 4, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Eveline (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking~


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## ? (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


Taking                       .


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: _ NarutoBleachOnePiece Manga Spoiler_ 









​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Bonney (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ NarutoBleachOnePiece Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Taking this. Thanks Joo


----------



## Metaro (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ NarutoBleachOnePiece Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Taking pek , Rep .


----------



## Hariti (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



What manga is this from?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ NarutoBleachOnePiece Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Taking Joo,repped.


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




Taking this, can I get this bordered Synn? 

Thin black border.


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this, can I get this bordered Synn?
> 
> Thin black border.


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

Hariti said:


> What manga is this from?



D.Gray-Man


----------



## Shaz (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks. Repped.

Also where is this character from and what is his name?


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Also where is this character from and what is his name?



Soul Calibur. His name is Nightmare, I think.


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



*Spoiler*: _ OnePieceNaruto Manga Spoiler_ 








 ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eveline (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


im taking this  repped


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 and stock  I want make a sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

I love both of you guys


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


>



taking                .


----------



## Kid (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taking , u got the rep.


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Lew (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking  repped


----------



## Imagine (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ OnePieceNaruto Manga Spoiler_
> ...




Taking this.​


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Taking.

And stock, please.

EDIT: bleh 24'd, will rep later


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Taking.
> 
> And stock, please.
> 
> EDIT: bleh 24'd, will rep later


----------



## Shaz (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Taking these two, I'm dropping one of my last taken avatars to free up 2 slots for this 24hr block.

All three avatars by you today, really nice 
Synn can you border both of them with a thin white border and then a black dotted line on the outside?

Thanks

Also I guess I'll need to spread again to rep you, as I've repped you for the Nightmare SC avatar too. Also can I get the stock for the DB avatar, if you have it.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



taking , will use soon


----------



## andrea (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these, can I get resizes? :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ OnePieceNaruto Manga Spoiler_
> 
> ...



Awesome,taking.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ NarutoBleachOnePiece Manga Spoiler_
> ...





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Taking        .


----------



## Araragi (Jul 4, 2012)

thnx........


----------



## Kid (Jul 4, 2012)

Rep if taking


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



mine


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



What manga is this from?


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> What manga is this from?



Gantz         .


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these two bad boys. 24'd


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking these two, I'm dropping one of my last taken avatars to free up 2 slots for this 24hr block.
> 
> All three avatars by you today, really nice
> Synn can you border both of them with a thin white border and then a black dotted line on the outside?
> ...









Lysandra said:


> Taking these, can I get resizes? :33


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2012)

taking           .


----------



## Delicious (Jul 4, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking these two


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2012)

Taking, thanks. 170x170 please?


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thanks. 170x170 please?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking, also can you provide me with the stock ?

And wtf _Synn_, how do you find such amazing stocks ?


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Taking, also can you provide me with the stock ?
> 
> And wtf _Synn_, how do you find such amazing stocks ?



Here you go :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Here you go :33



Thanks a lot .


----------



## Ghost (Jul 5, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking



IceBc said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



150 x 150 with a thin black border? :33

24'd, i'll rep asap


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking both....


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



omg whos work is it? can i have stock please?


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

ღMomoღ said:


> omg whos work is it? can i have stock please?


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Maple (Jul 5, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Kid (Jul 5, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here you go


----------



## zetzume (Jul 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



thank you . <3 ,3 <3


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*

*Guess this is Naruto manga spoiler*

​


----------



## Soul King (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


I remember that first stock. 

Can I have both those stocks?


Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking all of these.


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Soul King said:


> I remember that first stock.
> 
> Can I have both those stocks?


----------



## Bitty (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



damn right! thanks


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x 200 and stock for the last one please


----------



## Zenith (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd very much appreciate this stocks


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x 200 and stock for the last one please









Lt Iceman said:


> I'd very much appreciate this stocks


----------



## Shaz (Jul 5, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​




Where is the stock for this from?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 5, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Where is the stock for this from?





Don't forget to rep.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 5, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> I'd very much appreciate this stocks





Don't forget to rep.


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Helios (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking

**
Naruto manga spoilers


*​


----------



## Ghost (Jul 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2012)

rep/cred


----------



## Eveline (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking~


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2012)

Taking this.

I'll rep you when I'm no longer 24'd.


----------



## Lew (Jul 5, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *[/B]​



Taking  repped


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Urouge (Jul 5, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​





repped and can I have the stock?


----------



## Shaz (Jul 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​




Taken, can I have a thin white border then dotted black border on top of that. Stock too please.

Also where is he from / who is he?


----------



## Vermin (Jul 5, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



repped and taking


----------



## Vice (Jul 5, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 5, 2012)

Kenji boy said:


> repped and can I have the stock?


.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> **
> Naruto manga spoilers
> ...



taking


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taken, can I have a thin white border then dotted black border on top of that. Stock too please.
> 
> Also where is he from / who is he?


 



Vice said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kid (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 5, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Taking.




It's already taken bro.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​


Taking top right. Also, can I have the stocks and name of anime of all four avvys? :3


----------



## Delicious (Jul 5, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2012)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Taking top right. Also, can I have the stocks and name of anime of all four avvys? :3








The name of the anime is .


----------



## Eveline (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep if taking~


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 5, 2012)

Starr said:


> rep/cred



Taking. :33
Gotta spread.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 5, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 5, 2012)

Rep


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




holy shit is that female Shizuo ? taking


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 5, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



Got this in 150x150?



Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking


----------



## Prototype (Jul 6, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



150*200, please?


----------



## 666 (Jul 6, 2012)

​
Rep if taking


----------



## zetzume (Jul 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



where these pictures from?
link please~ :33
/sparkle


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Sherlock. Taking.


----------



## Billie (Jul 6, 2012)

zetzume said:


> where these pictures from?
> link please~ :33
> /sparkle


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please



Didn't save the psd,so it's not exactly the same


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Didn't save the psd,so it's not exactly the same



Thanks. :33


----------



## ℛei (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking those  THNX <3


----------



## VoDe (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x200 pl0x?


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

VoDe said:


> 150x200 pl0x?


----------



## Kid (Jul 6, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Got this in 150x150?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking



Here you go.


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 6, 2012)

666 said:


> ​
> Rep if taking



Taking,you have been repped.


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


>



 love you

and taking


>


----------



## Billie (Jul 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rima (Jul 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _Rep if taking_​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking these.

Please resize


Not taking, but do you know who this is?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



thank you 
need to spread


----------



## Delicious (Jul 6, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Ghost (Jul 6, 2012)

^ Can I see the Nnoitra stock?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 6, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> ^ Can I see the Nnoitra stock?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 6, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Anarch (Jul 6, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking thanks


----------



## Ghost (Jul 6, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking. 

24'd, i'll rep asap


----------



## andrea (Jul 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



150x200 ? :33


----------



## Shaz (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




Please resize second one to 150x150 as well.
Taking both. Can you give them a thin white solid border then a black dotted border please.

Need to spread, will get back to you Synn.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 6, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking these.
> 
> Please resize







Rima said:


> Not taking, but do you know who this is?



It's supposed to be Artemis (whoever the fuck that is). Don't know it's supposed to be the Goddess Artemis, so I'll just say that it's a random bitch I found on deviantArt. xD





MissinqNin said:


> Please resize second one to 150x150 as well.
> Taking both. Can you give them a thin white solid border then a black dotted border please.
> 
> Need to spread, will get back to you Synn.


----------



## Plush (Jul 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*

​


----------



## Plush (Jul 6, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​




_Taking. 



Can I have the stock for both, please? :33_


----------



## Lew (Jul 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ]​



Taking these 3, thank you Plush 

Repped


----------



## Vermin (Jul 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> ​



ohmygawd plush 

taking and repped 

but can i have a dotted border


----------



## Plush (Jul 6, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> ohmygawd plush
> 
> taking and repped
> 
> but can i have a dotted border



_
Here you go, sweetie. :33



​_


----------



## Shaz (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


>




Thanks Synn, your a boss.

I shall spread my glory on you tomorrow (no homo).


----------



## Vermin (Jul 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> Here you go, sweetie. :33
> 
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## Billie (Jul 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> ​



150x200, please.


----------



## Plush (Jul 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> 150x200, please.



_The first one was taken already.





​_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




taking

150x150 ?

also - what is it ?


----------



## Billie (Jul 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> _The first one was taken already.
> 
> 
> 
> ​_



I use it for a another forum. whatever.


----------



## Plush (Jul 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> I use it for a another forum. whatever.



_No need to get so distressed. 

Here you go. 



​_


----------



## Maple (Jul 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the stock for both, please? :33_






There you go


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2012)

If they don't use it in 48, I'm taking


taking this thanks


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> taking
> 
> 150x150 ?
> 
> also - what is it ?



Some kind of monster, I guess :3


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 7, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Here you go.



Could you put a black border around the whole thing?


----------



## zetzume (Jul 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> ​




takinggggg! <3 Make this 100x100 and 150x200, please. :33


----------



## Plush (Jul 7, 2012)

zetzume said:


> takinggggg! <3 Make this 100x100 and 150x200, please. :33



_Here you go._ :>




​


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking    .


----------



## Plush (Jul 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​




You know this was mine from the beginning. 
Could you give it a thin white border then a black dotted border possibly please? 

Rasenrepped


----------



## Plush (Jul 7, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> You know this was mine from the beginning.
> Could you give it a thin white border then a black dotted border possibly please?
> 
> Rasenrepped



_

Here you go.

​_


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​


Taking and Rep. ^^


----------



## Kid (Jul 7, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Could you put a black border around the whole thing?


----------



## Paptala (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2012)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 7, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​



Taking,you have been repped.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 7, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Repped....


----------



## Oturan (Jul 7, 2012)

Paptala said:


>



taking!~ :33

could you plz resize the ava? I need it to be junior. ^^


----------



## Rima (Jul 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*​



Taking.

Please resize, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Jul 7, 2012)

Rima said:


> Please resize, Synn.


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Paptala (Jul 7, 2012)

Oturan said:


> taking!~ :33
> 
> could you plz resize the ava? I need it to be junior. ^^


Sure :33 The original one I uploaded was 152x152, and the forum can get a little wonky when its just a little bit off.

So I made two:
150x150 (which should work):


125x125 (in case the other doesn't work):


Let me know if you have any other size that you wanted to be instead


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Repped....



In case you want to use it as an avatar on this forum, here's a junior size version:

​


----------



## Kid (Jul 7, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2012)

Paptala said:


>



omg taking


----------



## zetzume (Jul 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​




taking! :33

need to spread and stuff~


----------



## Oturan (Jul 7, 2012)

Paptala said:


> Sure :33 The original one I uploaded was 152x152, and the forum can get a little wonky when its just a little bit off.
> 
> So I made two:
> 150x150 (which should work):
> ...



thanks a bunch.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 7, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 8, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


>



Thank you.



Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking. Need to spread though.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



150*200 please?


----------



## Chuck (Jul 8, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking


----------



## Plush (Jul 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



_Taking, thank you. _


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> 150*200 please?



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*



​


----------



## Mochi (Jul 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​




Meins. pek
Anime?


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Chuck (Jul 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



stock please


----------



## Dei (Jul 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Lew (Jul 8, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking 

Could you resize to 150x150 please


----------



## Dei (Jul 8, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Taking
> 
> Could you resize to 150x150 please


----------



## Lew (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Billie (Jul 8, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Meins. pek
> Anime?


Kuroko's Basketball 



The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

*Sword art online - episode 1*









​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



150 x 150 please


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 please






Here you go


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Dei (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



You should really try a better formating when posting your avatars.


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Dei said:


> You should really try a better formating when posting your avatars.



What do you mean


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> What do you mean


150x150 is the normal size for majority of the members. You should post in that format, and if someone wants it bigger, then fulfill it that way if you wish, not the other way around.


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Paragon said:


> 150x150 is the normal size for majority of the members. You should post in that format, and if someone wants it bigger, then fulfill it that way if you wish, not the other way around.



Ooh yeah , I will do it from now on


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Dei said:


> You should really try a better formating when posting your avatars.





IceBc said:


> What do you mean





Paragon said:


> 150x150 is the normal size for majority of the members. You should post in that format, and if someone wants it bigger, then fulfill it that way if you wish, not the other way around.



I think Dei meant he should put three avatars next to eachother and make rows that way instead posting all avatars underneath eachother.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2012)

tears said:


> just rep.
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​




Taking


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I think Dei meant he should put three avatars next to eachother and make rows that way instead posting all avatars underneath eachother.



Actually I thinkt that too lol , but I don't know how to do that , put them next to eachother


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Actually I thinkt that too lol , but I don't know how to do that , put them next to eachother



..Use the space bar?


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Actually I thinkt that too lol , but I don't know how to do that , put them next to eachother



When pasting the links don't hit enter and just paste them next to each other.  Like this:


```
[noparse] [/noparse]
```


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> When pasting the links don't hit enter and just paste them next to each other.  Like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Doesn't work for me , I don't hit enter but when I past the second one next to it , it automatically goes under the first one...?? ( if I press space bar nothing changes , it just goes under the other..)


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Doesn't work for me , I don't hit enter but when I past the second one next to it , it automatically goes under the first one...?? ( if I press space bar nothing changes , it just goes under the other..)



Don't worry about that, that's just auto-formatting.  Hit "Preview Post" and you should see them next to each other instead of under each other.


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't worry about that, that's just auto-formatting.  Hit "Preview Post" and you should see them next to each other instead of under each other.



Yea it works now! Much thanks man +rep


----------



## Nim (Jul 8, 2012)

​


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 8, 2012)

Nim♥ said:


> ​


Stocks, please.

Will rep.


----------



## Nim (Jul 8, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stocks, please.
> 
> Will rep.


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



Mine.....


----------



## Taylor (Jul 8, 2012)

*Just rep*​


----------



## Rima (Jul 8, 2012)

Nim♥ said:


> ​



Taking. Please resize.


----------



## Zoro KR (Jul 9, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Rep if taking please


250x250 please


----------



## Zoro KR (Jul 9, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


250x250 please


----------



## Nim (Jul 9, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.


----------



## αce (Jul 9, 2012)

taking thanks


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 9, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​



I'll take this. Rep coming.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​



not taking but just curious, Kim Kardashian?


----------



## andrea (Jul 9, 2012)

Nim♥ said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks


----------



## Mochi (Jul 9, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​



Stock?


----------



## Kid (Jul 9, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Taylor (Jul 9, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> not taking but just curious, Kim Kardashian?



Yeah it is, beautiful curves 



Merrymaus said:


> Stock?



sorry no stock


----------



## Plush (Jul 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*_





*Spoiler*: Tiny sigs 








​
_


----------



## Kid (Jul 9, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Taking,you have been repped.





Here you go 150x150


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 9, 2012)

Taking,but "you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Icebc again".
I am gonna rep you later.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome. Taking, thank you.


----------



## Billie (Jul 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*_
> ​_


Without border, please


----------



## Plush (Jul 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> Without border, please







​


----------



## Zoro KR (Jul 9, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​


Taking, rep incoming!


----------



## Araragi (Jul 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



can i have a sig out of the first one and less than 100 kb for the second one plz?


----------



## Billie (Jul 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Thanks, Plush-chan. ^^



NatsuDragneel said:


> can i have a sig out of the first one and less than 100 kb for the second one plz?


Sorry but i have a problem with my photoshop since yesterday.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> Sorry but i have a problem with my photoshop since yesterday.



ah ok thnx anyways and srry about that


----------



## Rima (Jul 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking!


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2012)

Rep & Cred​


----------



## Melodie (Jul 9, 2012)

Hero said:


> Rep & Cred​



'Sankyoo ​


----------



## NaomiWonders (Jul 10, 2012)

taking  Will rep!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Zenith (Jul 10, 2012)

taking

I'd also appreciate the stock


----------



## Shaz (Jul 10, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking this, please resize to 150x150. Also stock please. 


Repped.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 10, 2012)

taking this


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 10, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking those 2,but could you resize the gif to 150X150?


----------



## ℛei (Jul 10, 2012)

Hero said:


> Rep & Cred​



taking,thanks


----------



## Kid (Jul 10, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Shaz (Jul 10, 2012)

Taking this. Please resize to 150x150

Stock also please. Repped.


----------



## Kid (Jul 10, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this. Please resize to 150x150
> 
> Stock also please. Repped.





Here you go 


Stock :


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this, please resize to 150x150. Also stock please.
> 
> 
> Repped.


​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Taking those 2,but could you resize the gif to 150X150?


​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 10, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> Stock :





Taylor said:


> ​




Love you both. (no homo)


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2012)

Naruto Manga 593 Spoilers​ 



*Spoiler*: __ 






















​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 10, 2012)

>



Taking but can I get 150 x 150? 

Repped.


----------



## Kid (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking but can I get 150 x 150?
> 
> Repped.





Here you go


----------



## Mochi (Jul 10, 2012)

150x150, please? :33


----------



## Kid (Jul 10, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> 150x150, please? :33


----------



## Mochi (Jul 10, 2012)

IceBc said:


>



Thank you :33


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 10, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking this.


Need to spread


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Billie (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Plush (Jul 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




_Taking .  _


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2012)

rep if taking please ​


----------



## zetzume (Jul 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​




taking~ :33



stock, please. =)


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2012)

zetzume said:


> stock, please. =)


----------



## Fay (Jul 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


This please :33


----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this.:33


----------



## Taylor (Jul 11, 2012)

​


----------



## ? (Jul 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Ahahaha taking.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 11, 2012)

Taking this. Can you border it? Preferably with a thin white border then a black dotted border surrounding it. 


Repped.


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2012)

taking, thank you


----------



## NaomiWonders (Jul 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Rima (Jul 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Slayer (Jul 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking                      .


----------



## Taylor (Jul 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Chuck (Jul 11, 2012)

thin white surrounded by thin black border for both please

and can you resize the first to 150 X 150


----------



## Taylor (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rep and credit please*​


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Lew (Jul 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep and credit please*​



Taking repped 

Could you resize the last for 150x150 please :33


----------



## Plush (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Plush (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Nim (Jul 11, 2012)

Plush said:


> *
> ​​*


*

Taking <3 thanks​*


----------



## Billie (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_ 










​


----------



## Billie (Jul 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

*Spoiler*: _One Piece, Bleach, Gantz & Fairy Tail Manga Spoiler_ 








 ​


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Taking this, thanks :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _One Piece, Bleach, Gantz & Fairy Tail Manga Spoiler_



taking this one


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*JUST REP*






​


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*JUST REP*






​


----------



## Rima (Jul 11, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*​



Taking.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Jul 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *JUST REP*
> ​



Thanks ///


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

Rep & Cred
​


----------



## Paptala (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Soul King (Jul 11, 2012)

Taking all of these:


Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*​


That is adorable, stock?



Lysandra said:


> *JUST REP*
> ​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



150x200 fro both please?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _One Piece, Bleach, Gantz & Fairy Tail Manga Spoiler_
> ...



 Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Jul 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Plush (Jul 12, 2012)

Soul King said:


> That is adorable, stock?



​



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 fro both please?




​


----------



## Plush (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *JUST REP*
> ​



_Taking. Thank you. :>_


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



What series are these from (if any)?


----------



## Silence (Jul 12, 2012)

Sets:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Jul 12, 2012)

Taking.Thanks


----------



## Billie (Jul 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> What series are these from (if any)?



Sword of the Stranger


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> Sword of the Stranger



Thanks for the info


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

*REP IF TAKING*






​


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *REP IF TAKING*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Stocks, please.


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stocks, please.


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *REP IF TAKING*
> 
> 
> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> 150 x 200?



If you want to wear it on this forum I strongly advise you to wear a 125x125 version, it's the size limit for junior members:


Otherwise here's the 150x200 one:


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _One Piece, Bleach, Gantz & Fairy Tail Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Gantz. 

Taking.


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> If you want to wear it on this forum I strongly advise you to wear a 125x125 version, it's the size limit for junior members:
> 
> 
> Otherwise here's the 150x200 one:



Alright thanks anyway, how many posts do I need to increase the size of my avatars?


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Alright thanks anyway, how many posts do I need to increase the size of my avatars?



You need 1000 posts, 3000 reputation points and 6 months membership to be a senior member and get a 150x150 avatar. You become one by joining a .
150x200 avatars can only be obtained by winning various contests.


----------



## Synn (Jul 12, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Alright thanks anyway, how many posts do I need to increase the size of my avatars?





Lysandra said:


> You need 1000 posts, 3000 reputation points and 6 months membership to be a senior member and get a 150x150 avatar. You become one by joining a .
> 150x200 avatars can only be obtained by winning various contests.



@MrBuu: I'll give you the 3000 reputation points you need to get started. 

Enjoy your stay and happy posting! :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 12, 2012)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2012)

*Persona 4: Arena - Opening*






​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​




I'll be taking this, can you border this a solid thin black please?

Repped.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



 rep+


----------



## Rima (Jul 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Persona 4: Arena - Opening*
> 
> 
> ]​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



Taking       .


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 12, 2012)

these are all 125x125

--

--

rep plz~


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Vice (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll take this. 150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 12, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



stock please


----------



## Zach (Jul 12, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Taking these                     .


----------



## Delicious (Jul 12, 2012)

Just rep




​


----------



## NaomiWonders (Jul 12, 2012)

Princess Ryan said:


> these are all 125x125
> 
> 
> 
> rep plz~



taking!


----------



## Prototype (Jul 12, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Plush (Jul 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> ​



_Taking, thank you. _


----------



## Hariti (Jul 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> stock please


----------



## Zenith (Jul 13, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


>



I'd appreciate the stock for both


----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'll be taking this, can you border this a solid thin black please?
> 
> Repped.


----------



## Kid (Jul 13, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Ghost (Jul 13, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



taking for another forum.


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> @MrBuu: I'll give you the 3000 reputation points you need to get started.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and happy posting! :33



Thanks alot!


----------



## Shaz (Jul 13, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



Taking, can you resize to 150x150 - Also please give me stock if you still have it.


Repped.


----------



## Kid (Jul 13, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, can you resize to 150x150 - Also please give me stock if you still have it.
> 
> 
> Repped.





Here you go man 

And I knew you would ask the stock :ho 

so >


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> stock please


.



Lt Iceman said:


> I'd appreciate the stock for both


[] []



Vice said:


> I'll take this. 150x200?


Sorry, I don't have the psd or even the stock for that one anymore.


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

*REP IF TAKING*


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *REP IF TAKING*
> ​



150x200 please :33


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks, you're awesome.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 13, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taking.

Can I get a dotted border around this please?


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



stock? plox?


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking thnx


----------



## Paptala (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Kid (Jul 13, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2012)

IceBC if you resize that ace avatar I'll take it


----------



## Kid (Jul 13, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> IceBC if you resize that ace avatar I'll take it





Here you go  lol


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

> REP IF YOU TAKE <






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fay (Jul 13, 2012)

ane said:


>


Beautiful, taking :33


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jul 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *REP IF TAKING*
> ​





Lysandra said:


> > REP IF YOU TAKE <
> 
> 
> ​



taking these <3


----------



## Rima (Jul 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *REP IF TAKING*
> ​





Lysandra said:


> > REP IF YOU TAKE <
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking       .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 14, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



stock?



IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



taking


----------



## ℛei (Jul 14, 2012)

Paptala said:


>



mineeeeeeeeeee 

thanks


----------



## zetzume (Jul 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *REP IF TAKING*
> ​



takingggg. Thank you. ♥


----------



## ? (Jul 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> > REP IF YOU TAKE <
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking                               .


----------



## Kid (Jul 14, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> stock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 14, 2012)

Taking. Reped.


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking repped​


----------



## Juli (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine 

Resize please?


----------



## Nim (Jul 14, 2012)

Taking  thanks


----------



## Sera (Jul 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking~*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

Sera said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> ​



Taking, thanks dear


----------



## Juli (Jul 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Mine
> 
> Resize please?



Here. <3


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

Juli said:


> Here. <3



Thank you. Repped already :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2012)

can you resize, please? :33


----------



## Sine (Jul 14, 2012)

mine thanks :bya


----------



## Delicious (Jul 14, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Ghost (Jul 14, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



150 x 200 with thin black border?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 14, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 200 with thin black border?


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2012)

taking                      .


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

> REP IF YOU TAKE <






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juli (Jul 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> can you resize, please? :33




:33


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2012)

Juli said:


> :33



Thank you, Christine.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Taking and 150x200 too please?


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> **
> Naruto manga spoilers
> ...





Starr said:


> rep/cred



These two please


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

*Just rep*​


----------



## Kid (Jul 15, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

*150x200's*​


----------



## Plush (Jul 15, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



_Resize, please. _


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Kid (Jul 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Resize, please. _






Here you go


----------



## Plush (Jul 15, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Here you go




_Thank you. 

Repped already._


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



I'll take this one thanks!


----------



## Meia (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you          .


----------



## Hariti (Jul 15, 2012)

Sera said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



Shay. Taking,but resize please.


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Shay. Taking,but resize please.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks (:
**


----------



## Stripes (Jul 15, 2012)

just old junk...

*[+rep only]*


​


----------



## Plush (Jul 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​




I'll take both Plush 

Can I have the first one bordered thin white surrounded by black dotted border, then the second one just thin black border? 

Also the stock of the first, if you have it 



Repped.


----------



## Stripes (Jul 15, 2012)

*@Plush*

Not taking but super duper pretty darling. :33


----------



## Plush (Jul 15, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'll take both Plush
> 
> Can I have the first one bordered thin white surrounded by black dotted border, then the second one just thin black border?
> 
> ...



_

Here you go. :33






​_


----------



## Shaz (Jul 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> _
> 
> Here you go. :33
> 
> ...




Thank you Plush.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 15, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *150x200's*​


150x150 please.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 15, 2012)

I want this.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2012)

Stripes said:


> just old junk...
> 
> *[+rep only]*
> ​



Stock, please =)


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Cheers Love


----------



## ? (Jul 15, 2012)

Taking                               .


----------



## Prototype (Jul 16, 2012)

Taking, thank you. 170x170 please?


----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thank you. 170x170 please?






​


----------



## andrea (Jul 16, 2012)

Stripes said:


> just old junk...
> 
> *[+rep only]*
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Sweet, thanks again.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *150x200's*​



stock & source please


----------



## Hariti (Jul 16, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​



_Adorable! 

Taking, thank you.


Must spread._


----------



## Taylor (Jul 16, 2012)

Soul King said:


> 150x150 please.


​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep&credit*
​


----------



## Dei (Jul 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Taking**


----------



## Stripes (Jul 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please =)




*Spoiler*: __ 









Lysandra said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





_Taking, thank you. _


----------



## Eveline (Jul 16, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



i am taking this ^^


----------



## Delicious (Jul 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



170x170 please


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks              .


----------



## Muse (Jul 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



taking thanks >w<


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## andrea (Jul 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Resize please? :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



taking     .


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Resize please? :33


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> 170x170 please


----------



## Rima (Jul 16, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*
> ​



Taking. 



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



What anime is this from?


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Kid (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2012)

Rima said:


> What anime is this from?



Tales from Earthsea


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Luffy (Jul 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Shaz (Jul 16, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking




Flawless. Resize please.


Thanks


----------



## Plush (Jul 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



_Taking . _


----------



## Kid (Jul 16, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Flawless. Resize please.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks bro , here you go


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2012)

*Aladdin*




​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​




Mine. Can I have a thin white border surrounded by black dotted border please?


Thanks and repped.


----------



## Vice (Jul 16, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## Soul King (Jul 16, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​


Thank you!


Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking!  Can you make the second one 150x200 I'm going to use it on another forum if you don't mind. :33


----------



## Soul King (Jul 16, 2012)

ane said:


> I am sorry but you can just take three items every 24 hours



I've only taken two today. I took the other two yesterday, I just needed a resize.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 17, 2012)

Taking.

Where is this from?


----------



## Nim (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Taking.
> 
> Where is this from?



Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Taking.
> 
> Where is this from?



Neon Genesis Evangelion 1.11 - You Are (Not) Alone


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Mine. Can I have a thin white border surrounded by black dotted border please?







Vice said:


> 150x200?







Soul King said:


> Can you make the second one 150x200 I'm going to use it on another forum if you don't mind. :33


----------



## Soul King (Jul 17, 2012)

Adorable! : Thank you!


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## zetzume (Jul 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking! :3


----------



## fraj (Jul 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this please


----------



## Taylor (Jul 17, 2012)

*Some OP Stuff*

*Just rep will do *​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 17, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Some OP Stuff*
> 
> *Just rep will do *​



Chopper.

Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Rep if taking



stock and resize (125x 125)pleaseee?


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2012)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Kid (Jul 17, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> stock and resize (125x 125)pleaseee?



Here you go 



stock :


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking

dotted borders please? 

also 24'd will rep later


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> dotted borders please?
> 
> also 24'd will rep later


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking and repped.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> stock :



thnx gotta spread


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Misao (Jul 17, 2012)

​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 17, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Stock please.:33


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2012)

>



mine, thanks :3


----------



## Misao (Jul 17, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Stock please.:33


----------



## Kid (Jul 17, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 17, 2012)

taking, thank you. where's he from?


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taylor (Jul 17, 2012)

*Uchiha Love*

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Fay (Jul 17, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep it taking~_​




Taking :33!


----------



## Mochi (Jul 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



meins 
Stock?


----------



## ? (Jul 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking. Thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



150x200 and stock?


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 18, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Also taking, thanks.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Can I have thin black border and white n black border?


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2012)

Mochi said:


> meins
> Stock?






^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 and stock?


 




Shirosaki said:


> Can I have thin black border and white n black border?


----------



## ℛei (Jul 18, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Mine 

resize plz


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> * ​



Taking....


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Takiing


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Hell yes, taking


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



taaaaaaking


stockers to plzzzzz


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler_ 







​


----------



## Chuck (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stock please


----------



## Kid (Jul 18, 2012)

Rep if taking




lol at brook obama.


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please




*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​




Taking this one.​


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



What are these from?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2012)

Stock?


----------



## Mochi (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Joo, h?r auf so tolle Avatars zu machen!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 18, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What are these from?



Rise of the Guardians,


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks                          :33


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Need to spread but I'll be taking this. Rep coming...


----------



## Billie (Jul 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Billie (Jul 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost (Jul 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



stock?


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> stock?


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​




Taking this one


----------



## Plush (Jul 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*_





*Spoiler*: Road To Naruto The Movie Manga Spoilers 




​



_


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Plush (Jul 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Billie (Jul 19, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Taking & Rep...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


 did any1 take ? if not - I will


----------



## zetzume (Jul 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking! beautiful. :33


----------



## Ghost (Jul 19, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



taking.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Have repped, thank you.


----------



## Billie (Jul 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 19, 2012)

Taking reped.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2012)

Taking


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 19, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please




150x200?


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​




Taking,need to spread though.​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?



​


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

Plush said:


>



taking                       .


----------



## Anarch (Jul 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks 

super awesome as always Synn


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Can I get the stock for these ?


----------



## Psychic (Jul 19, 2012)

TAKEN AND REPPED!


----------



## Billie (Jul 20, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Can I get the stock for these ?


----------



## Soul King (Jul 20, 2012)

Taking:


Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*​


Holy crap, that's the cutest thing ever. 150x200/180x250 if you can please.


Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​


150x200? :33


----------



## Billie (Jul 20, 2012)

Soul King said:


> 150x200? :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 20, 2012)

taking. thanks a lot, Synn


----------



## Chuck (Jul 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



where is this from?


----------



## Billie (Jul 20, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> where is this from?



 World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> F​









Right here


----------



## Hariti (Jul 20, 2012)

ane said:


>



Stocks please.:33


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

ane said:


> taking. thanks a lot, Synn



Taking :33


----------



## Shaz (Jul 20, 2012)

Taking. Can you give it a dotted border please.

Stock too if possible.


Repped.


----------



## Misao (Jul 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Mine
> 
> resize plz



Here


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 20, 2012)

Must have. Thank you!


----------



## Psychic (Jul 20, 2012)

Taking and repped!


----------



## Metaro (Jul 20, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*_
> 
> ​​_​






Taylor said:


> *Uchiha Love*
> *Rep&credit*​




Taking :33...​


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2012)

​
rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Delicious (Jul 20, 2012)

Just rep



​


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 20, 2012)

cred if taking


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking      .


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2012)

rep/cred ​


----------



## Misao (Jul 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Luffy (Jul 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> rep/cred ​



Taking this. Thanks!

Also, if possible, can you make me an avatar out of this?

If not, I'm allowed to do so myself, right?


----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



mine, thanks


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Taking:
> 
> Holy crap, that's the cutest thing ever. 150x200/180x250 if you can please.



_Here you go. 


​_


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking & rep.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 21, 2012)

taking    .


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​




_Taking, thank you. _


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




_Taking. 


Repped._


----------



## Imagine (Jul 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> rep/cred ​



Taking this.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Can I get these in 150x200 with the stock, please?


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

V said:


> Taking this. Thanks!
> 
> Also, if possible, can you make me an avatar out of this?
> 
> If not, I'm allowed to do so myself, right?



Yes, You are free to make one yourself :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Can I get these in 150x200 with the stock, please?


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks a lot! I'd rep you but I got that message saying I needed to rep other people, so I repped other people until I got 24'd and it still wouldn't let me rep you. 

So I'll rep you later.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 21, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Here you go.
> 
> 
> ​_


Thank you. :33


----------



## Ghost (Jul 21, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



150 x 150?


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150?



​


:33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2012)

Just rep



​


----------



## Maple (Jul 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking_






​


----------



## zetzume (Jul 21, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking! :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, thanks.
> 
> Where is that from anyway?
> 
> ...



That's Voltron.


----------



## Plush (Jul 21, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> ​



_Adorable!! 

Taking. 

Repped._


----------



## Misao (Jul 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​



150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2012)

prunelle said:


> 150x200?


----------



## ℛei (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine.Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## 666 (Jul 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking; will rep


----------



## Dei (Jul 22, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 22, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking this one.


----------



## ? (Jul 22, 2012)

Taking these.


----------



## Billie (Jul 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kid (Jul 22, 2012)

rep if taking


​


----------



## Lmao (Jul 22, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand the stock por favor!


----------



## Kid (Jul 22, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaand the stock por favor!


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 22, 2012)

KidKid said:


> rep if taking



Resize to 150 x 150 please?


----------



## Kid (Jul 22, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Resize to 150 x 150 please?





Here you go


----------



## Shaz (Jul 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




Taking this, thanks.


Repped.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 22, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 22, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



taking thank you


----------



## Shaz (Jul 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep




I'll be taking this. 

Need to spread.


----------



## Kid (Jul 22, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Imagine (Jul 22, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



I'll take this. But 150x150 pls.


----------



## Kid (Jul 22, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I'll take this. But 150x150 pls.





Here you go man


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking Nel - will rep once I've spread.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 22, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. taking


----------



## Vice (Jul 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



150x200               ?


----------



## Shaz (Jul 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep




Since I cancelled one of my last taken, taking this.


Need to spread.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking...Rep coming.


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200               ?


----------



## 666 (Jul 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking; will rep : D
I get maybe the Stock to that?


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

666 said:


> taking; will rep : D
> I get maybe the Stock to that?



Don't forget to rep


----------



## Kid (Jul 23, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking


:rofl so mineee

resize to 125x125 and can I get a 150x150 in case I use it later? also stock 

taking, repped


----------



## Kid (Jul 23, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> :rofl so mineee
> 
> resize to 125x125 and can I get a 150x150 in case I use it later? also stock
> 
> ...










Here you go


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking,must spread though.Could I get the stock too please.


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Taking,must spread though.Could I get the stock too please.


----------



## Meia (Jul 23, 2012)

Taking. I'll rep when I can since I'm 24d.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Here you go



thnx i gotta spread


----------



## Vice (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this one. My Rep has been delivered to your doorstep.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this lol.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 23, 2012)

taking

could I also have the stock?


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> taking
> 
> could I also have the stock?



I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 23, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> taking
> 
> could I also have the stock?


----------



## Zenith (Jul 23, 2012)

great man Delicious


----------



## Delicious (Jul 23, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Maple (Jul 23, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Fay (Jul 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



These please :33


----------



## Shaz (Jul 23, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​




Taking this.

Repped.


----------



## Plush (Jul 23, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_​



_Taking. 


Must spread. _


----------



## Maple (Jul 23, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

taking              .


----------



## Kage (Jul 23, 2012)

i must have this cat.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 24, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​



I'm taking this one. Rep has been delivered.


----------



## Billie (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## Plush (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*

​

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Plush (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Meia (Jul 24, 2012)

Taking, thank you


----------



## Billie (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​


Taking and rep.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> ...



I'm a guy and I find this super kawaii lol taking


----------



## Kid (Jul 24, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2012)

I love this, and I need to take it. thank you <3


----------



## ? (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Must have.


----------



## Maple (Jul 24, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​


 
I'm taking this


----------



## Hariti (Jul 24, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Thank you


----------



## Ghost (Jul 24, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



150 x 150?


----------



## Kid (Jul 24, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150?






Here you go


----------



## Chuck (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



stocks & source please, they're for research purposes 





Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​



thin white surrounded by thin black border please O_O


----------



## Plush (Jul 24, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stocks & source please, they're for research purposes


_










I don't have the source for the second one. 
​_


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Pixella (Jul 24, 2012)

I-I want this u______u

thank you ^^


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*


Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Maple (Jul 24, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> thin white surrounded by thin black border please O_O




_
like this? 	_


----------



## Shaz (Jul 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​




Taking this.


Repped.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



150X200 for both and stock, the first one is very important


----------



## ? (Jul 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150X200 for both and stock, the first one is very important


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2012)

Taking this


----------



## Distance (Jul 25, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



taken. +reps


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



-----------------------------


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> -----------------------------



You can only claim 3 items every 24 hours!

Also, you cannot claim items that were already taken.


----------



## 666 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Chuck (Jul 25, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _
> like this? 	_



perfect O_O already repped you


----------



## Billie (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 25, 2012)

666 said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking!!!


----------



## Billie (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## Plush (Jul 25, 2012)

_Taking, thank you. :33_


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Plush (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



170 x 170 please!


----------



## ℛei (Jul 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> [ ​



mineeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Thank you


----------



## Kid (Jul 25, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Taking Kisame.

EDIT - must spread


----------



## Bitty (Jul 25, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Can I get this 125x125 with black dotted border


----------



## Maple (Jul 25, 2012)

_Rep if taking_






​


----------



## Plush (Jul 25, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> ​



_Must have this!~ 


I'm 24'd. _


----------



## Shaz (Jul 25, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> ​




Nice work, I'll take it. 


Repped.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 25, 2012)

Just rep


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Kid (Jul 26, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> Can I get this 125x125 with black dotted border







Here you go


----------



## Dei (Jul 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking for someone else.


----------



## Ice (Jul 26, 2012)

Rep has touchdowned.


----------



## Meia (Jul 26, 2012)

Taking         .


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Seph (Jul 26, 2012)

As Nodt in black and white please?


----------



## Santí (Jul 26, 2012)

This is the Giveaway thread, not the .


----------



## Delicious (Jul 26, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> ​


taking these 2

repped you just now, can't again ​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 26, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> ​



taking...solid black border plz?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Maple (Jul 26, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking...solid black border plz?



​
_Here you go.  	_


----------



## Araragi (Jul 26, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> ​
> _Here you go.  	_



thank you  repped


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 26, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Yes! Taking Young Link!


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> 170 x 170 please!



Please and thank you Joo.


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 26, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



150 x 200?


----------



## Vermin (Jul 26, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



taking this 

rep has been delivered


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 26, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> 150 x 200?


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## Maple (Jul 27, 2012)

_Rep if taking

​_


----------



## Billie (Jul 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> Please and thank you Joo.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep​



Taking Noitora; have repped. :33


----------



## Shaz (Jul 27, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking
> ​_




Taking this, could I get it in 150x150?


Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Plush (Jul 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~​*
​


----------



## Maple (Jul 27, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this, could I get it in 150x150?
> 
> 
> Thanks. Repped.



​
_There you go _


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



all your kittens are mineeeeeeee 

thanks  

must spread to rep you


----------



## Shaz (Jul 27, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> ​
> _There you go _




Thanks mate, great work.


----------



## Maple (Jul 27, 2012)

_Rep if taking



_​


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200?


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking


150x200?
Already repped.​


----------



## Kid (Jul 27, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking

I repd you already  thank you!

Edit: Can you add text for me? Exhale​


----------



## Rima (Jul 27, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking ~​*
> ​



Taking. Please resize.


----------



## Maple (Jul 27, 2012)

LyndenJournoud said:


> Taking
> 
> 
> 150x200?
> Already repped.​





​


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 27, 2012)

Omg thats amazing! Thanks you so so much!!!!


----------



## Plush (Jul 27, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.



​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 27, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Delicious (Jul 27, 2012)

Just rep

​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> ​



I'm taking this. But can you make it 125x125 and also add a thin black border?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 28, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



I'll take this off you...Rep a..coming.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 28, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I'm taking this. But can you make it 125x125 and also add a thin black border?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks!  Repped.


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plush (Jul 28, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

> *Rep if taking*​



_Taking, thank you. 


Do you still have the stock? 




Must spread._


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



150*200 please?


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Taking, thank you.
> Do you still have the stock?
> 
> Must spread._


----------



## Sillay (Jul 28, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



edit-oh snap, i just realized i pretty much have no idea of how to do anything except resize w/o borders. can i get this resized to senior, please?



Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking
> 
> _​



amazing talent everywhere here
taking these two, thanks


----------



## Prototype (Jul 28, 2012)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> 150*200 please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kid (Jul 28, 2012)

Sillay said:


> edit-oh snap, i just realized i pretty much have no idea of how to do anything except resize w/o borders. can i get this resized to senior, please?





Here you go


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Hariti (Jul 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Oh my God,Ian.
Taking.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200 pl0x?


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

VoDe said:


> 150x200 pl0x?


----------



## Kid (Jul 28, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*





​


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Taking **


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Kenny.


----------



## Wendson (Jul 28, 2012)

Any Avenged Sevenfold set?


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

Wendson said:


> Any Avenged Sevenfold set?



Ask here:


----------



## Shaz (Jul 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​




I'll take it.


Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 28, 2012)

Just rep




​


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Prototype (Jul 28, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 28, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> 
> ​



taking thnx


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



yes thank you very much


----------



## zetzume (Jul 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​


taking. thakn you!


----------



## Meia (Jul 29, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking.

Rep has been given.


----------



## Billie (Jul 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*





​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 29, 2012)

Taking. Reped.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​





Taking this. Can I get a dotted border on it?


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> ​



Repped, taking.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



Hahahahha meins.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 29, 2012)

Taking Karin.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> ​



Taking. Have to spread but will rep ASAP.



KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Taking. But can you make it 125x125?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 29, 2012)

Just rep




​


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2012)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Fay (Jul 29, 2012)

Mali said:


> Rep if taking.



Taking !


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> 
> ​



Awesome,taking.


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep
> ​



Thanks               .


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



I'm taking it. Repped​


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Taking, thanks.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep​



Taking. :amazed


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 29, 2012)

What episode is this from?


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2012)

​ ​
_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 29, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> What episode is this from?



The latest one I believe.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 29, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep​



Taking, rep incoming!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



taking    .


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> What episode is this from?



Road To Sakura.  Watch it on crunchyroll. Latest episode


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2012)

Mali said:


> ​ ​
> _Rep if taking_​



I LOVE all of these.  Will let you know if I take one.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep soon.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2012)

Starr said:


> cred, rep is optional​



Also a rep coming. Not claiming yet


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2012)

You are allowed to only claim three avatars every 24 hours


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2012)

^   ^
I only claimed one.  I like the others.


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this. Can I get a dotted border on it?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking pls~


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Nanananana taken :33


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*



​


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



damn

125x125 this one


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

KidKid said:


> damn
> 
> 125x125 this one


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2012)

taking             .


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

